# After Neil Peart, who was the next best drummer of all time.



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

This is just a list off the top of my head, so I'm including the 'other' option
for the ones I left off. And sorry ladies. I guess it's a 'guy thing' or maybe I just don't know of many famous female drummers.

All due respect to the great ones on the list, Mike Portnoy has to be my next choice after Neil.
So naturally some will argue there are or were better ones than Neil Peart....maybe so.

There could be some 15 year old kid in Madagascar playing animal bones 
who blows everyone away.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 12, 2020)

Buddy Rich was a class of one.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 12, 2020)

Buddy has always been the best there ever was!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

I should have listed Ringo too.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> This is just a list off the top of my head, so I'm including the 'other' option
> for the ones I left off. And sorry ladies. I guess it's a 'guy thing' or maybe I just don't know of many famous female drummers.
> 
> All due respect to the great ones on the list, Mike Portnoy is my choice by far.


Sorry, not even going with "after Pert".


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Sorry, not even going with "after Pert".


It's the general consensus with a pretty big 
majority of people in the world under 60.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, not even going with "after Pert".
> ...


That's fine, I don't mind.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Also Bill Bruford, Bill Ward and 
Nick Mason from Pink Floyd are great drummers.
His work on Dark Side was pretty cutting edge stuff in 1973.

He's 75 btw, racing cars as a hobby and different things.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 12, 2020)

Bonzo but go up to about 3:00 here


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Forget it guys . She's gonna find some 40 year old guy in Spain who never heard of Rush.

*Carrie Nuttall, Neil Peart's Wife: 5 Fast Facts | Heavy.com*


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> This is just a list off the top of my head, so I'm including the 'other' option
> for the ones I left off. And sorry ladies. I guess it's a 'guy thing' or maybe I just don't know of many famous female drummers.
> 
> All due respect to the great ones on the list, Mike Portnoy has to be my next choice after Neil.
> ...


Nice list!  Bonham is MY #1, Moon is #2 and Peart is my #3.  Rounding out my top 5 - Bill Bruford #4, he did some great drumming for Yes and King Crimson and other bands.  Ginger Baker #5, his work with Cream was astounding.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Michael Shrieve - Drums 
Michael Carabello - Percussion, Congas 
Jose Areas - Percussion, Congas


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Michael Shrieve - Drums
> Michael Carabello - Percussion, Congas
> Jose Areas - Percussion, Congas


Excellent band, thanks.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Mikey's monster kit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 12, 2020)

Phil Collins was an incredible drummer who handled songs written in weird time signatures with ease while with Genesis during the Gabriel era.  I love his work on the last part of Supper's Ready which was written in 9/8. Too bad he turned to such schlock in the '70s and '80s.

Ginger Baker is the most overrated drummer of all time. 

One of my favorite drummers few here have heard of is Pip Pyle who was active in the prog Canterbury scene.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Phil Collins was an incredible drummer who handled songs written in weird time signatures with ease while with Genesis during the Gabriel era.  I love his work on the last part of Supper's Ready which was written in 9/8. Too bad he turned to such schlock in the '70s and '80s.
> 
> Ginger Baker is the most overrated drummer of all time.
> 
> One of my favorite drummers few here have heard of is Pip Pyle who was active in the prog Canterbury scene.


Ginger Baker overrated?  Are you kidding me?  Have you listened to any of Cream's music?  Just fantastic playing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Phil Collins was an incredible drummer who handled songs written in weird time signatures with ease while with Genesis during the Gabriel era.  I love his work on the last part of Supper's Ready which was written in 9/8. Too bad he turned to such schlock in the '70s and '80s.
> ...


I grew up listening to Cream.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ....
> 
> Ginger Baker is the most overrated drummer of all time.


And who would be an example of underrated ?




bluzman61 said:


> Ginger Baker overrated?  Are you kidding me?  Have you listened to any of Cream's music?  Just fantastic playing.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


I'd ALMOST call Bill Bruford underrated because I don't think a lot of people know who he is.  Unfortunately he officially retired from performing live a few years ago.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> And who would be an example of underrated ?



Well, I notice that Billy Cobham is not on your list.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > And who would be an example of underrated ?
> ...


He's one of THE best jazz drummers, all-time.  That's for sure.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Some old school metal drummers that should deserve mentioning.
( I'm not talking death metal or newer bands like A7X, Tool, 5fdp....Dave Lombardo clones I call them)
Nicko McBrain
Nick Menza
Vinnie Abbott (rip)
Lars Ulrich
Scott Travis


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I was lucky enough to see him with King Crimson in the middle '70s.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Carl Palmer.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Wow, I would've loved to have seen that version of King Crimson live.  Unfortunately I didn't become a Crimson fan until the late 1980's.  I've only seen them once, I believe in 1995, when they toured with their "double trio" of two guitarists, two bass/stick players and two drummers.  Bruford was part of this.  It was a fantastic show, LOUD, but amazing.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Pilot1 said:


> Carl Palmer.


Excellent drummer.  I believe he still performs.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Robert Fripp and Greg Lake?  I think some of King Crimson ended up in the band "Foreigner".  If you listen to their first album you can hear the influence.  Woodwind instruments etc.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...




The version I saw had David cross on violin and John Wetton on Bass, Fripp, of course, and Bruford.  I can't remember if there were any others.

Fripp was sitting off to the extreme side of the stage on a folding chair and hardly visible.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Pilot1 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Yep, Ian Macdonald, not sure on the spelling of his last name, an early King Crimson member, was in Foreigner.  And Greg Lake, a Crimson member on their first two albums, of course went on to fame when he Emerson and Palmer formed Emerson, Lake and Palmer.  And Boz Burrell, an early member of Crimson, went on to join Bad Company, which was led by Paul Rodgers.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


THAT was an amazing lineup!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...




They were great.

 With Fripp being the very antithesis of a showman, they didn't really have much stage presence, and Wetton was the only one who said anything which was very little.  They just played.

 Later on, when they had Adrien Belew, he liked the spotlight a little more, but they were kind of the opposite of your typical theatrical Prog bands.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> THAT was an amazing lineup!


The closest I came to King Crimson was seeing Yes ( Alan White era) twice and Asia (Carl Palmer) one time in the 70's.

That reminds me of some bands that had good drummers but I can't remember their names without looking them up, like-- Jethro Tull, Gentle Giant, Kansas, Queen, Motorhead.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I saw Belew solo a couple of times in the early 90's.  He was a lot of fun.  He did all of the animal noises he does on guitar.  It was fascinating to watch!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > THAT was an amazing lineup!
> ...


Yes was amazing.  I saw them in 1972 when they were at their height.  I saw Palmer in 1971 with ELP, too.

Damn, that was a long time ago!


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


I checked the spelling, it's Ian McDonald.  He's 73 years old now and he still performs live, predominantly in the UK.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Another one of my favorites, Marco Minneman ( Satch, Aristocrats, Racer X....)


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Another one of my favorites, Marco Minneman ( Satch, Aristocrats, Racer X....)


Satriani, one of my all-time favorite guitarists, thanks for the post!


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Buddy has always been the best there ever was!







He was the best... until Neil.


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Also Bill Bruford, Bill Ward and
> Nick Mason from Pink Floyd are great drummers.
> His work on Dark Side was pretty cutting edge stuff in 1973.
> 
> He's 75 btw, racing cars as a hobby and different things.









I met him at the Goodwood Festival of Speed a few years ago.  Really interesting guy.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


>





Yes Carol Palmer is an excellent drummer. I worked with ELP a couple times and then once when Carl was on tour alone. 

Here are a few shots. One is from 1992 and the other two are from 2006.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Another one of my favorites, Marco Minneman ( Satch, Aristocrats, Racer X....)
> ...


He should have a Sirius XM station...we need one for instrumental music besides jazz and classical.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Yes Carol Palmer is an excellent drummer. I worked with ELP a couple times and then once when Carl was on tour alone.
> 
> Here are a few shots. One is from 1992 and the other two are from 2006.


If I would have given it more thought at the time, he would be on my list for sure.
I saw him once with Asia in Akron Ohio.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


I had the pleasure of seeing Satriani live six times when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  Four times as part of his G3 tours from the '90's and 2000's and twice solo.  I got to see him up close a couple times and was able to see how he got such fantastic sounds from his guitar.  Amazing!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> I had the pleasure of seeing Satriani live six times when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  Four times as part of his G3 tours from the '90's and 2000's and twice solo.  I got to see him up close a couple times and was able to see how he got such fantastic sounds from his guitar.  Amazing!


Cool.
I'm not sure I'd want to sit through a G-3 'wankfest', but I'd love to see
Joe's whole set sometime.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the pleasure of seeing Satriani live six times when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  Four times as part of his G3 tours from the '90's and 2000's and twice solo.  I got to see him up close a couple times and was able to see how he got such fantastic sounds from his guitar.  Amazing!
> ...


And Steve Vai was awesome, as well, when I saw him as part of several G3 tours.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> This is just a list off the top of my head, so I'm including the 'other' option
> for the ones I left off. And sorry ladies. I guess it's a 'guy thing' or maybe I just don't know of many famous female drummers.
> 
> All due respect to the great ones on the list, Mike Portnoy has to be my next choice after Neil.
> ...


How did you leave out Carl Palmer?
Even as an old man...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe it's just me, but I could listen to Joe Satriani all day, but Steve Vai
gets on my nerves in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> How did you leave out Carl Palmer?


I know.
But at least I remembered him before anyone else in post #17.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 12, 2020)

Or Billy Cobham


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 12, 2020)

Rod Morgenstein


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 12, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You lucky bastad....


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Rod Morgenstein


The Dixie Dregs, with Steve Morse, were amazing.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Carol Palmer is an excellent drummer. I worked with ELP a couple times and then once when Carl was on tour alone.
> ...





I've seen him perform and worked with him 3 times. The first two times where in the 90s with ELP. The last time was in 2006 alone with his own band. He had a teenager with him playing guitar that totally blew me and the audience away. His name is Paul Bielatowicz. I joked with him about being too young to actually be at the show. It was at the Triple Door which is a 21 and over place. He is very gifted.

He does a fantastic solo in this video. 


He does a beautiful rendition of Clair De Lune in this video


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Rod Morgenstein
> ...


Morse is my personal favorite guitarist.

Leprechaun  Promenade... The Bash...

Night of the Living Dregs (at Montreux Jazz Festival) is my favorite live album.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 12, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...





It's just my job. No different from anyone else's job. I've been doing it since I was 19 years old. It's normal for me.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 13, 2020)

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy has always been the best there ever was!
> ...


Buddy is still the king.
#2 is Billy Cobham.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 13, 2020)

Then there's Rick Allen...…...


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 13, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Then there's Rick Allen...…...


I forgot about this guy.  He handled the drumming with one arm, just amazing.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 13, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Then there's Rick Allen...…...
> ...



one arm & barefoot.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 13, 2020)

Then there's Duncan Phillips...…..from the Newsboys, a Christian rock band. This was the best video I could find to show his talent...….


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

Terry Bozzio's kit took up half the stage.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 13, 2020)

Bonham for sure....But, I didn't see this guy on there.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 13, 2020)

Rating drummers is the kind of a thing that, uh, that's a stupid hobby

One word:  Vinnie.


*"Do you personally think that you're under-rated as a guitarist?
*
I think that I shouldn't be rated as a guitarist. I think that rating guitarists is the kind of a thing that, uh, that's a stupid hobby is rating guitar players.

*You're a composer.
*
I'm a composer and my instrument is the guitar. If you like the composition, fine – I mean, my technique as a guitar player is ... fair. There are plenty of people who play faster than I do, never hit a wrong note, and have a lovely sound, okay? If you want to rate guitar players – go for them. But there isn't anybody else who will take the chances that I will take with a composition, live onstage in front of an audience – and just go out there and have the nerve, the ultimate audacity to say "Okay, I don't know what I'm gonna play, and you don't know what I'm gonna play, and that makes us equal so let's go, we'll have an adventure here." And, that's what I do. There's no way to rate that. You either like that kind of stuff or you don't." -- FZappa

The Frank Zappa Interview Picture Disk, pt.1 - Zappa Wiki Jawaka


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rating drummers is the kind of a thing that, uh, that's a stupid hobby


It's not a hobby.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> One word:  Vinnie.


Mikey


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

*Dream Theater's Mike Mangini Became The World's Fastest ...*

I'm changing my vote after seeing this again.

Short solo 5:15 to 7:30....


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

Jim Hodder
One of the original Steely Dan drummers.
(rip 1947- 1990 )




Jim Hodder - drums, percussion, background vocals;
Jeff Porcaro - drums
Royce Jones - percussion, vocals;


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 13, 2020)

I notice there are mostly Rock drummers posted, but there are some great drummers in other styles too.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I should have listed Ringo too.


Ringo was an acceptable drummer

The Beatles did not rely on monster drum solos. Ringo was not the best musician


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## edthecynic (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I should have listed Ringo too.
> ...


He may not be a great soloist, but he WAS a musician with ears that made his drumming fit the music he was playing, There is more to musicianship than just soloing.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 13, 2020)

A perfect example of a drummer with ears. His drumming meshes perfectly with the bass solo.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I should have listed Ringo too.
> ...


It's safe to say that John , Paul and George would have made it with any good drummer.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned Don Henley yet ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

Or Gil Moore ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

Why aren't there many famous black drummers I wonder ?
*
100 Greatest Drummers of All Time*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

Prettiest drummer ?

The Iron Maidens features the female alter egos of Bruce Chickinson , Mega Murray (Nita Strauss, Alice Cooper), Adriana Smith, Steph Harris and *Nikki McBurrain.*

*Bruce Dickinson on Seeing Tribute Act The Iron Maidens*


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 14, 2020)

The next great up and coming!
I know theres already a thread here about her Led Zeppelin cover.... but damn. amazing 9 year old
whos goal is to be the best drummer in the world


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Yarddog said:


>


She needs to hook up with YoYo....

Yoyo and Yoyoka.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Peter Criss


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

I remember this tour .,...
notice the _special guests._  Rush went on the road with anyone they could.
They opened for Ted Nugent the first time I saw them in '75.

Scroll down memory lane @ the Rush tour archives;
*Rush Concert Tour Dates Listing*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 14, 2020)

I always though Clem Burke of Blondie had something special about him and his drumming really fit in well with the music.


Like Terry Bozio, probably not the best but definitely one of the top rated drummers.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

On the Letterman show....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> It's safe to say that John , Paul and George would have made it with any good drummer.



But no one could have come close to matching Ringo's wild personality.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > It's safe to say that John , Paul and George would have made it with any good drummer.
> ...


I'm pretty sure Keith Moon set the bar out of reach there.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Most popular fake drummer- Davey Jones.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 14, 2020)

I think we should include Karen Carpenter because of all her great vocals.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2020)

Steve Vai describing Vinnie Colaiuta

"I was just enamored with Vinnie. Back in the Frank days, his whole approach, when I heard Vinnie play, his phrasing - it satisfied something in my heart. It was easy to get certain rhythmic gratification from straight up-and-down-type players. Playing grooves, alternate grooves here and there. But Vinnie just came in and threw a wrench into the works. The guy is an alien. He was able to touch buttons with his sense of polyrhythms that no one has ever done. Frank's band was the perfect soundboard for that. I started transcribing his playing for The Frank Zappa Book. I mean, there's five to six different notations for the hi-hat!" [laughs]

"I'll tell you a really great Vinnie story. He's one of the most amazing sight-readers that ever existed on the instrument. One day we were in a Frank rehearsal, this was early '80s, and Frank brought in this piece of music called "Mo 'N Herb's Vacation." Just unbelievably complex. All the drums were written out, just like "The Black Page" except even more complex. There were these runs of like 17 over 3 and every drumhead is notated differently. And there were a whole bunch of people there, I think Bozzio was there."

"Vinnie had this piece of music on the stand to his right. To his left he had another music stand with a plate of sushi on it, okay? Now the tempo of the piece was very slow, like "The Black Page." And then the first riff came in, [mimics bizarre Zappa-esque drum rhythm patterns] with all these choking of cymbals, and hi-hat, ruffs, spinning of rototoms and all this crazy stuff. And I saw Vinnie reading this thing. Now, Vinnie has this habit of pushing his glasses up with the middle finger of his right hand. Well I saw him look at this one bar of music, it was the last bar of music on the page. He started to play it as he was turning the page with one hand, and then once the page was turned he continued playing the riff with his right hand, as he reached over with his left hand, grabbed a piece of sushi and put it in his mouth, continued the riff with his left hand and feet, pushed his glasses up, and then played the remaining part of the bar."

"It was the sickest thing I have ever seen. Frank threw his music up in the air. Bozzio turned around and walked away. I just started laughing."

Drum! 2003 - Vinnie Colaiuta


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> This is just a list off the top of my head, so I'm including the 'other' option
> for the ones I left off. And sorry ladies. I guess it's a 'guy thing' or maybe I just don't know of many famous female drummers.
> 
> All due respect to the great ones on the list, Mike Portnoy has to be my next choice after Neil.
> ...



There is no best drummer or guitar player or anything else. 

Music evolves. 

Neil Peart is a great example.

His drum solos always contained elements that the great drummers that influenced Neil did on a regular basis. 

He paid homage to the greats. 
Without the greats, Neil wouldn’t have been what he was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> There is no best drummer or guitar player or anything else.
> 
> Music evolves.
> 
> ...


With anything else besides Neil Peart, I may agree with you, Huckleberry, but for now
just enjoy the tribute to a great man and don't be a party pooper.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > There is no best drummer or guitar player or anything else.
> ...



Just so you know, Neil Peart is one of my all time favorite drummers. 

I disagree when people say that certain people are”the best” especially when it comes to music.

Music is not a competition so there is no need to have a “best.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 14, 2020)

This wacky drummer has to get some kind of award.


----------



## flack (Jan 14, 2020)

Nicko McBrain
Musician
*Description*
Michael Henry "Nicko" McBrain is an English musician and drummer of the British heavy metal band Iron Maiden, which he joined in 1982. Wikipedia

Before that he drummed for the Pat Travers Band.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Steve Vai describing Vinnie Colaiuta
> 
> "I was just enamored with Vinnie. Back in the Frank days, his whole approach, when I heard Vinnie play, his phrasing - it satisfied something in my heart. It was easy to get certain rhythmic gratification from straight up-and-down-type players. Playing grooves, alternate grooves here and there. But Vinnie just came in and threw a wrench into the works. The guy is an alien. He was able to touch buttons with his sense of polyrhythms that no one has ever done. Frank's band was the perfect soundboard for that. I started transcribing his playing for The Frank Zappa Book. I mean, there's five to six different notations for the hi-hat!" [laughs]
> 
> ...


Not a bad resume.
[Frank Zappa, Jeff Beck,Sting, Herbie Hancock, Five Peace Band, Damian Drăghici, Joni Mitchell]


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

flack said:


> Nicko McBrain
> Musician
> *Description*
> Michael Henry "Nicko" McBrain is an English musician and drummer of the British heavy metal band Iron Maiden, which he joined in 1982. Wikipedia
> ...


Cool about Travers - I never knew that.

Yeah. I didn't list any 'exclusively'metal drummers, because that's a whole other category with Dave Lombardo, Lars Ulrich, Nick Menza, Tommy Lee, Scott Travis...you know the list.


----------



## flack (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> > Nicko McBrain
> ...


Oh yes I do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Vai describing Vinnie Colaiuta
> ...



Zappa "discovered" Vinnie.  After he told Bozzio and a few others in the band that it was time for them to move on, he held an open audition in LA. Literally hundreds showed up, vocals, bass, guitar and drums.  After they auditioned, he pulled Vinnie and singer Ike Willis to the side and told them, "I doubt anyone remaining will cut you out, but I have to let them all have their chance"

One of the first things Vinnie played on Joe's Garage "Keep it Greasy" in 19/16


Zappa's three CD set "Shut Up and Play Yer Guitar" is absolutely stellar collaboration between Frank Vinnie and Arthur Barrow (bass).  It's just beyond comprehension.  It's 3 CD's worth of "guitar solos", but really it's a spontaneous instantaneous improvisation.


----------



## flack (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> > Nicko McBrain
> ...


I saw them three times. The man is a beast on drums. That live album says it all.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

flack said:


> I saw them three times. The man is a beast on drums. That live album says it all.


They have several live albums .*Rush discography - Wikipedia*
I got to see them 6 times in the 70's and 80's, and had front row
for the 2112 tour ( dead center stage Alex to the left Geddy to the right and Neil straight ahead like a Greek God at his throne), so I've made eye contact with the legend, actually twice - another time backstage before a show at the Richfield ,Coliseum in Ohio where I worked part time after school as a parking attendant there, so we always had backstage passes. So my buddy Al and I were coming inside and they all 3 walked right past us with a big crowd around them. We never got to meet and talk with them but my friend got a fist bump from Geddy......Farewell to Kings tour I believe.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Most popular fake drummer- Davey Jones.


He did play a mean tambourine though


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Most popular fake drummer- Davy Jones.
> ...


Was Mickey Dolenz the fake drummer ?


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Nope. From what I've read, Mickey really DID play the drums.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

Hard to beat the guy from Ant Man


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hjmick (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Hard to beat the guy from Ant Man




Oh please...

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you...

The Naked Drummer:


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Mike nails this Nick Mason intro....

And he can sing a little...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Nope. From what I've read, Mickey really DID play the drums.


Okay. 

Maybe Mike will bring it up.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Barriemore Barlow was a great drummer on a lot of Jethro Tull albums
and touring in the 70's..


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 23, 2020)

Buddy Rich, Billy Cobham.

For rock, Bonham & Moon were the trailblazers.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2020)

"oh boy, John Bonham and i had such a connection. John changed drumming overnight. "Good Times Bad Times" was a revelation. no one could play it. NO ONE! As the band progressed, he and i developed this extraordinary intuition. we were renowned for being able to stretch songs live, and that come from John following my guitar and just improvising and bending with where i was going. "Dazed And Confused" is a classic example. he read my mind and went anywhere and did anything without it falling apart...the songs on our first album, these are moments of genius" - Jimmy Page


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2020)

I feel pretty stupid that I've never heard of this guy...Louie Bellson in 1955.


----------

